# Winco's bulk dehydrated potato slices



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried Winco's bulk dehydrated potato slices? I wonder how they would hold up in storage - mylar bag or food saver bag w/ a desiccant packet? They are only $1.54/lb. Emergency Essentials price in a #10 can figures out to be $6.24/lb.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I buy the potatoes in bulk. I have had no problem using them for cooking. For the slices I use this recipe
http://www.provident-living-today.com/potatoes-augratin.html
you could use the shredded ones for this too. 
During the winter I use the cubes to put into soups.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We've been buying Winco's Shredded Potatoes, we want to know how well they work before ordering a large bucket from EE.
So far we've been pleased but storage in mylar or foodsaver isn't an option since the edges puncture the bags...the slices might work in the bags if the broken edges don't cause punctures.


----------

